

"DIY Dropbox" or "2-way directory (r)sync with proper deletion" - sickill
https://github.com/sickill/bitpocket

======
thelema314
Unison anyone? <http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/>

~~~
bryanlarsen
I've been using Unison successfully on critical documents for over 5 years.

------
icebraining
Simple 2 way sync is old news, there are hundreds of applications for it.

Dropbox adds "cloud" storage, versioning, web access and more importantly:
ease of use.

~~~
Mad_Dud
Sometimes it's not acceptable to store data on external server without root on
it. For these kind of uses Unison (mentioned in previous comments) is decent
solution, but also AeroFS (aerofs.com), which works much smoother (less
collision problems).

Anyway syncing data on several devices must became standard soon.

~~~
eropple
AeroFS also has a Windows port that works, too. I had no end of trouble with
the Unison port.

------
Edootjuh
I've been using unison for exactly this for ages. I was wondering whether this
will add automatic uploading on file change, but alas, all it suggest is using
cron for it.

~~~
lloeki
If you have your DIY solution, maybe you can add GAMIN [0] to the mix. There
are quite straightforward python bindings.

[0] <http://people.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/overview.html>

------
slug
<https://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/>

"Lsyncd watches a local directory trees event monitor interface (inotify). It
aggregates and combines events for a few seconds and then spawns one (or more)
process(es) to synchronize the changes. By default this is rsync. Lsyncd is
thus a light-weight live mirror solution that is comparatively easy to install
not requiring new filesystems or blockdevices and does not hamper local
filesystem performance."

~~~
gregholmberg
Lsyncd works pretty well. It was much simpler to install, operate and develop
for than the MogileFS solution it replaced.

<http://code.google.com/p/mogilefs>

<http://danga.com/mogilefs>

------
swatthatfly
Dropbox has also clients for Android and iOS. Mobile sync would indeed be
great combined with local hosting. Sparkle Share made an attempt, but it's
still far behind Dropbox. This "DIY Dropbox" is not even beginning to scratch
the surface of what is available in Dropbox. Perhaps an attempt to start
development on a competitive DIY solution, but far from a replacement.

------
jzb
Calling this "Dropbox" is misleading without automatic uploading when files
change. Bummed.

~~~
nesquena
You may want to check out our our DIY dropbox attempt:
<https://github.com/bazaarlabs/gitdocs>

Automatic uploading, web front-end and versioning.

------
flexd
What about Lipsync? [1] I believe it was mentioned here on HN when the project
first appeared.

1\. <https://github.com/philcryer/lipsync>

------
gwillen
People are claiming in the comments that this isn't new, but this is the first
such _open source_ program I've seen since Unison, which I am badly in need of
a replacement for. So I for one will check it out.

~~~
ramy_d
sparkleshare?

edit: seems like i'm the only one mentioning sparkleshare, so here are some
links:

<http://sparkleshare.org/>

<https://github.com/hbons/SparkleShare>

<https://github.com/wimh/SparkleShare> windows branch

~~~
viraptor
I couldn't find this on their pages - does anyone know if it clones the whole
repo, or just the current versions? Also, can it get rid of old versions of
files to save space on the server?

------
nesquena
Would be curious how you guys would compare this library to gitdocs, our DIY
dropbox attempt: <https://github.com/bazaarlabs/gitdocs>

Ours includes a full web front-end, versioning, 'cloud' (git) storage, and
relatively easy install. Oh, unix cross-platform too (with some windows kinks
being worked out).

------
dlikhten
Why not use aerofs.com? I mean thats the goal, server-less dropbox. The server
is just a communication means, it does not store anything unless you ask it
to.

~~~
anddd
> Sign Up for an Invite

That's why.

~~~
cmars
Also closed-source, proprietary software.

~~~
dlikhten
At some point convenience trumps oss. Ask for an invite, you will get one
fairly fast. Unlike dropbox it actually works when I need it (new computer) vs
dropbox which coughs blood when I need it, and works fine when I don't
[dropbox initial dl speed is 0.01kbps for a few hrs, aerofs caps out my
bandwidth].

~~~
anddd
> Ask for an invite, you will get one fairly fast.

ander.faier@gmail.com

------
audionerd
Pair with a Guardfile and guard-shell to sync whenever a local file changes –

    
    
      https://github.com/guard/guard-shell

------
Shorel
I would take a modified Tortoise SVN client over this about 100% of the time.

------
ericb
Are some of these cross-platform?

------
rhizome
I'd say that this could really take off if they implemented federated storage,
such that there was sync'ing across multiple storage instances (a semi-cloud,
if you will). Furthermore, I see where encryption could be used to facilitate
ad-hoc federation among people who might not normally trust each other, like a
Tor of storage.

